# HR34 Direct Connection for Whole-Home and Internet



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

This thread is just to inform all HR34 owners that you no longer need any external DECA or CCK modules connected to your HR34 for your Whole-Home service or internet connection for On Demand, DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV2PC, etc.

All that's required with your HR34 is a direct connection to your router using an ethernet cable. This is because the HR34 already has an internal DECA built in and the HR34 also handles the bridging internally for your internet connection. I know this configuration works because I'm using it right now and have been using it since I had my HR34 installed and it's flawless.

D* installers and technicians will tell you not to use this configuration as they "don't support it." And also be warned that if you call D* to troubleshoot anything they will not recognize this configuration either and will tell you that it's wrong. This of course is because they still want to sell/promote their external DECA and CCK products. Otherwise why not support something that's already built into the unit? If the HR34 wasn't specifically designed to work this way, then this configuration wouldn't even be an option.

And just to be clear... this direct connection configuration ONLY WORKS WITH THE HR34. The HR2x models require an external DECA to connect to your Whole-Home service and to bridge your internet connection for On Demand, DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV2PC, etc. This includes the HR24 even though it also has an internal DECA built in like the HR34 does. Connecting an ethernet cable to an HR24 disables the built in DECA and switches to the ethernet port for network connectivity. So even though a direct connection from an HR24 to a router gives you internet access, it disables the Whole-Home functions. Connecting an ethernet cable to an HR34 does nothing to the internal DECA so the Whole-Home functions are completely unaffected.

This is yet another reason on top of having 5 tuners, PIP, 1TB of built in storage, etc. that the HR34 is such an awesome machine and why it's referred to as a Home Media Center... because that's exactly what it is by replacing and streamlining your components.

Here's another confirmation of how effective this configuration is... I posted this information in a thread on the D* website in one of their forums and they've already deleted the entire thread even though it wasn't mine; I merely commented about it! Power to the people - LOL! Here is where the thread used to be so you can see for yourself...

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11020720#e11020720

So if you're like me and want the fewest number of pieces of equipment in your entertainment center/equipment closet as possible and you have an HR34... say goodbye to external DECA and/or CCK boxes!

Now I'm ready for all the D* techs and experts to comment on this thread about why I shouldn't be telling everyone this... fire away guys!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

They're coming to get you right now :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bartman94 said:


> So if you're like me and want the fewest number of pieces of equipment in your entertainment center/equipment closet as possible and you have an HR34... say goodbye to external DECA and/or CCK boxes!
> 
> Now I'm ready for all the D* techs and experts to comment on this thread about why I shouldn't be telling everyone this... fire away guys!


 This is indeed correct, but I believe it has been mentioned, discussed, hashed and rehashed about 15 times already in 3 or 4 different threads over the last ?? weeks/months. 

While you are correct, it only works if your HR-34 is within reach of a router or a network switch or you will still have to use a CCK or BBDECA somewhere along your coax run. I would have to guess that in most installs the HR34 is NOT within reach of a router or switch so the DECA is still needed. Of course you are free to remove it which is exactly what I did.

Edit: I know the next comment will be: "Then DirecTV shouldn't require you to get one when you order an HR-34." My response to that is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2961844&postcount=404


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep; that's why I noted that the direct connection had to be with an ethernet cable directly into your router and not wireless. I mentioned in the thread that D* deleted that installing the external DECA/CCK has to be a blanketed D* policy precisely because D* has no way to know the location of millions of customers network equipment in relation to where they are going to have their HR34 installed - LOL. Rock on TBlazer07; thanks for the even further clarification!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Bartman94 said:


> This thread is just to inform all HR34 owners that you no longer need any external DECA or CCK modules connected to your HR34 for your Whole-Home service or internet connection for On Demand, DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV2PC, etc.
> 
> All that's required with your HR34 is a direct connection to your router using an ethernet cable. This is because the HR34 already has an internal DECA built in and the HR34 also handles the bridging internally for your internet connection. I know this configuration works because I'm using it right now and have been using it since I had my HR34 installed and it's flawless.
> 
> ...


Nothing new here. I've been using the HR34 as my bridge since before the first of the year. The only problem I had was deciding which of the two HR34s to make the connection to.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This isn't anything new, and been posted here for weeks at least.

Now "if there was" a downside it would be when the HR34 reboots and the other receivers lose internet/home network connectivity.

When using a CCK, this isn't an issue.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

As stated multiple times this was already known a long time ago.

Now with that said people are being required to order WHDVR or a CCK if they do not have SWM as that is the only type of installation that will get them a SWM. So does the HR34 need the CCK? No but it does need SWM and you cannot order SWM. Without reading the thread before it was deleted who knows what the real issue was. However this has been a supported setup for quite awhile so pack up the tin foil hat on this one.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Bartman94 said:


> Yep; that's why I noted that the direct connection had to be with an ethernet cable directly into your router and not wireless.


I suspect a powerline adapter might work as well. I use that with an HR20-700, direct from the ethernet port. It is sometimes flakey but it always works.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

You can't have an HR34 without a SWiM system so again the CCK is automatically unnecessary when an HR34 is in installed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bartman94 said:


> You can't have an HR34 without a SWiM system so again the CCK is automatically unnecessary when an HR34 is in installed.


While it might not be needed, IN NO WAY is "automatically unnecessary".
A wireless CCK may be the best option, since my DVRs are in a different room from my router.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

It's automatically unnecessary for only an HR34 that is within range of an ethernet cable going straight into your router. As stated in my initial post; you will still need an external DECA/CCK module for every HR2x in your home, and for every HR34 that is not close enough to your router to be reached with a direct ethernet cable connection.

I'm also aware that this configuration has been covered and rehashed in different forums here. The reason I posted it here was to make it easier to find for anyone looking as I saw no threads that had titles as descriptive as the title I gave to this thread - LOL.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah like this one doesn't: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201537


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Bartman94 said:


> It's automatically unnecessary for only an HR34 that is within range of an ethernet cable...


I think you might be missing the SWM connection.

While a customer may have an ethernet cable within range of their HR34, they may not have SWM. And a CSR isn't (and shouldn't be) taking the customers word on either of the above. The way it's been phrased is that D*'s system cannot just add SWM to an order; the only way to add SWM to the workorder is to include a CCK or WHDVR as a line item. By doing this it ensures a CCK and SWM are on the workorder if they're needed. If they're not, then oh well...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Let's continue the conversation in the existing thread in the Connected Home Forum.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201537

Thanks!


----------

